# Asurion Replacements



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

How is the quality of these refurbs? mine should be to my house very soon what should I expect to find in the box? Sorry I am just anxious as before I killed this phone I had no issues with it.

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm sure it varies. Hopefully you get a good replacement. I can't say I ever have though T_T


----------



## gclol (Jun 24, 2011)

I got my replacement like a week ago and so far its working perfectly but it might be to early to say haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## trikotret (Jul 18, 2011)

jolness said:


> How is the quality of these refurbs? mine should be to my house very soon what should I expect to find in the box? Sorry I am just anxious as before I killed this phone I had no issues with it.
> 
> Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


Did you physically damage the phone or had liquid damage? Cuz you still have the one year warranty through verizon. They could have replaced it for you instead of paying $100 deductible


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh no I damaged it it's already survived drop in soda. But I dropped it and shattered the screen.

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## hellzya (Jun 10, 2011)

Got mine 2 days ago. Phone is good but cant get lte working. Hopefully its just the outage playing havic we shall see.


----------



## v4npro (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm getting my replacement tomorrow too. Hopefully its a good one.


----------



## davidbudd1` (Aug 18, 2011)

Wife just got a replacement from them and it was brand new in box, no refurb.


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine has lost finish just from holding it which really pisses me off, but other than that Hardware has been fine


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Asurion replacements are garbage..I've at least always had bad luck with them...my wife replaced her Droid from asurion and the charging port stopped working. Hope your replacement is good though. I just cracked the screen on my bolt 70 to replace it so I don't have to go the insurance route.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

jolness said:


> How is the quality of these refurbs? mine should be to my house very soon what should I expect to find in the box? Sorry I am just anxious as before I killed this phone I had no issues with it.
> 
> Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


Actually the refurbs I think are better because they have weeded out the bad returns. I got a refurb almost 2 months ago and so far....LOVE IT!....make sure you back up before you send it back


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine was perfect. Dropped my original thunderbolt in the pool and had the replacement two days later. Had it for over five months now with no unusual problems.

Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## hellzya (Jun 10, 2011)

As I said just got mine 3 days ago. Bone stock no LTE. I'm in a vastly covered LTE area too with no reports of LTE troubles. And this phone was brand new no refurb. Another replacement will be here today. Going on my 5th bolt now.


----------



## mp3some (Sep 3, 2011)

gsxraddict said:


> Asurion replacements are garbage..I've at least always had bad luck with them...my wife replaced her Droid from asurion and the charging port stopped working. Hope your replacement is good though. I just cracked the screen on my bolt 70 to replace it so I don't have to go the insurance route.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


Likewise, unfortunately. Hit or miss brother, try like hell to get one from Verizon instead.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with gsxraddict, they are garbage. hey, they are Refurb because someone sent them back in the past. Probably due to an INTERMITTENT problem that they did not fix. so you will get it.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Most refurbished phones are not that bad. They are basicly put together with working parts from various broken tbolts.


----------



## trikotret (Jul 18, 2011)

anyone try to get a bionic instead of the TB after multiple bad replacements


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"trikotret said:


> anyone try to get a bionic instead of the TB after multiple bad replacements


In the past you've had to go through roughly 5 refurbs before they will swap you out for a different device. If it happens it happens but honestly I'd rather just have my first replacement be flawless than deal with 5 or so exchanges just to get a bionic.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

"mkjellgren said:


> In the past you've had to go through roughly 5 refurbs before they will swap you out for a different device. If it happens it happens but honestly I'd rather just have my first replacement be flawless than deal with 5 or so exchanges just to get a bionic.


Sometimes they will let you switch to a different phone as long as its the same price sadly the bionic is double the price. Usually the way to do this is have a good reason why don't want a bolt back.


----------



## Psylink (Aug 16, 2011)

Asurion is garbage. If you want quality replacements, protect cell is the way to go. there is a special running if you get 2+ devices covered, just has to be within 30 days of purchase. It is cheaper than addition, but you pay for 1 to 2yr up front. I manage a VZW premium retailer store, so I sell it daily


----------



## Broadwayblues (Jun 10, 2011)

My only dealing with them was way back when I had a Blackberry Tour, and they sent me a brand new one in a retail box. I am kinda pissed that you pay so much a month and pay a deductible for a refurb.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Broadwayblues said:


> My only dealing with them was way back when I had a Blackberry Tour, and they sent me a brand new one in a retail box. I am kinda pissed that you pay so much a month and pay a deductible for a refurb.


That was my feeling too, until I thought about what the premium would cost per month if everyone got a 600 dollar phone guaranteed. Don't think I would pay that much, would probably just take the risk.


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

trikotret said:


> anyone try to get a bionic instead of the TB after multiple bad replacements


I was offered the Bionic as an early upgrade only and they would not let me use the rebate. I also was told take it or leave it. They wouldn't let me go check it out before I decided. I'm kinda glad I stuck with the TBolt. The screen on the Bionic messes with my eyes, the crosshatch optical illusion just bugs me. Yeah I'm weird like that.
Otherwise I Sent back 3 Asurion referbs before finally getting a new in box. So far so good. I feel if you have to pay a deductible for a replacement after paying monthly for coverage, you should get a new one. Not a, Inspector wiping off previous owner's fingerprints: "seems to be working fine to me, send it." referbed device.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah the rbgw pentile matrix on the bionic bothers me. The random screen door effect is just weird. The display is bright but I can't use it really. No roms either. I'm happy with my replacement bolt. I used to work at a Verizon premium retailer repairing phones and we used new parts for what was broken. We didn't just.cobble.a.bunch of shitty phones together. Maayne asurion does that but this phone seems to be preety well built.

Sent from my AOSP&#39;d HTC Mecha HD


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

davidbudd1` said:


> Wife just got a replacement from them and it was brand new in box, no refurb.


Ditto... complete with new charger AND.... new 32Gb SD card... Win! Lol...


----------



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

I just got a replacement from them delivered this past Saturday (drop broke my glass, then me replacing the glass broke the LCD, haha). Seems to be new, not refurb. Was in retail box, all accessories sealed, etc. Popped my old SIM in, started it up, everything worked fine (LTE, GPS, etc.) Had it rooted and running CM7 with 906 radios within 30 minutes or so, everything still running beautifully. I have nothing but good to say about Asurion.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like you guys should get squaretrade. I don't know if it would end up being cheaper or not but if you have to put up with shitty refurbs I wouldn't get asurion.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> In the past you've had to go through roughly 5 refurbs before they will swap you out for a different device. If it happens it happens but honestly I'd rather just have my first replacement be flawless than deal with 5 or so exchanges just to get a bionic.


My girl had a Samsung charge with a screwed up mic got a replacement within a week same problem. She got a bolt after turning the second charge in...

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0

Follow me on Twitter @RevosOne


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

revosfts said:


> My girl had a Samsung charge with a screwed up mic got a replacement within a week same problem. She got a bolt after turning the second charge in...
> 
> My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0
> 
> Follow me on Twitter @RevosOne


I've had quite a few more TB replacements than that. I didn't even try for another phone though because the only similar ones for a long time were the LG Revolution and the Droid Charge and I didn't want either of those.


----------



## s8njr (Aug 15, 2011)

I was told by vzw rep that they do have a "loyalty" program for multiple returns. But, when it gets abused, like with the Eris, they shut it down.


----------



## smoothcrm7 (Sep 20, 2011)

s8njr said:


> I was told by vzw rep that they do have a "loyalty" program for multiple returns. But, when it gets abused, like with the Eris, they shut it down.


After my third Eris they stopped insuring me until my tb

Rootzwiki


----------

